

Mod_rails teaser video.  Are they pulling our leg or is it real? - wavesplash
http://www.modrails.com/

======
prototype
We can assure you that this is for real. We at Phusion have been working at
this for quite some time now, and several of our beta testers include Rails
core team members, as well as some of the largest RoR hosts on this planet
;-). And so far, the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive and we can't
wait to share this with you guys. We do ask for your patience though, albeit
for just a little longer.

Regarding documentation, we think you'll be more than pleased to see that
we've gone the extra mile on this part. If anything, we hate bad documentation
as well, so we really intended on tackling this with Passenger ;-). For more
information regarding Passenger, be sure to keep a close eye out on
<http://phusion.nl>, <http://www.modrails.com>, <http://izumi.plan99.net/blog>
and <http://ninh.nl> as we'll be posting more about it the following few
days/weeks.

Kind regards, Hongli Lai Ninh Bui \- phusion.nl

------
earle
I wouldn't get too excited without seeing some sort of actual documentation.
Hopefully this is done ala-WSGI

------
pius
On a random note, this is a _really_ nice looking site design.

